# Painting PVC



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey there. I'm building a PVC pipe for system (pvc put together with holes drilled where the fog will come out) I got black pvc, and I want to make it look "different" I was thinking just spray some rust colour on and wipe it, to make it look rusted. Is that how you make something look rusty?! lol. What do you guys think?

Dustyn :jol:


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Red Primer spray paint has always looked rusty to me...

RandalB


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You might enjoy reading Jaybo's thread on creating a rusted look:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=21644&highlight=rust


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Just remember most paint will come right off virgin pvc. You need to rough it up a bit where you want it sprayed with some 120 grit sand paper. Then paint it up and the paint should hold. If not you will be able to scrape it off with your fingernail.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Sand paper or steel wool. Just need to cut the shine off the plastic.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Here is a site where you can buy paint that will rust (it has iron in it) and looks great see my pictures of the entrance column. A little bit goes a long way.
Metal Effects Paint 
http://shop.modernmasters.com/home/index/4107.0


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

A quick once-over with sandpaper made spray paint stick to PVC for me. For rust, my wife diluted orange paint with water and spritzed it on with a sprayer to get a rusty effect. Worked great.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

You can also spray a small amount of great stuff foam on there, and smear it with your hand (wear latex gloves) then paint that to look like clusters of rust. Like the others said, though, just rough it up a bit with sand paper or steel wool, then spray it. Cheap Wal mart paint works well, too. You don't have to buy the expensive stuff.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

One way to get paint to stick to most plastics, PVC included is to spray them with Super 77 Spray Adhesive first. That's what I used to prime plastic with.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Oatmeal makes nice rust


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I like sawdust better, similar texture and consistency, less rats in the offseason


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Hmm.... now I know how to recycle the sawdust on my garage floor. That's good to know!


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

I use a special plastic clear spray primer when painting / airbrushing plastic pieces on cars for my PVC prop pieces also. 1st a very fine sand paper or steel wool 0000 sanding, then dust on a clear plastic primer ( spray can ).
You can find it at most automotive stores or at automotive paint supply stores.

But I like the 3M spray adhesive trick, I'll have to try that one on my next PVC prop.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

For rust, I use either a dark red or primer spray over black.
To make the paint adhere, I simply watch the spray paint section at my local dollar stores and pick up any color PVC paint they have. There are paints now for spraying directly on plastic. Then I simply cover that paint with the color I desire. I just did three bright pink plastic kids treasure chests that way.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Do NOT accidently breathe in the 3M spray adhesive. Your lungs will feel like crap for weeks. Use a respirator.

Vlad, dollar stores sell plastic spray paint now !!?? holy cats! Any idea what particular dollar store chain you get them from??


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Deb, I think it's an independent, not a chain like Dollar tree. But I've found it in more than one of them around here, so others around the country must have access to it also when they buy up lots to sell. The colors can be anything like blue etc, but I'm only using it as a primer


----------



## Hallomarine (Jul 16, 2011)

Bascombe said:


> One way to get paint to stick to most plastics, PVC included is to spray them with Super 77 Spray Adhesive first. That's what I used to prime plastic with.


thank you, thank you, thank you! I had learned this trick years ago and had forgotten it. I wondered why I had the giant economy size spray can. I couldn't ever remember using it to glue anything. 
Anyway, experimenting with different colors and texture is where I learned about "rusting". I am going to use sand as texture on a prop because a had a ToT say it looks real, but doesn't feel real. Most people thought the prop was make out of metal - it was PVC pipe! Just remember to use flat colors and primers for the look you want. What looks real to you will look real to others. HM


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

Somewhere in here is a great vid on rusting plastic prop weapons. Sorry don't remember who did it.


----------

